# ITIL Certification - Are they worth in OZ



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All

I just want to know what is the worth of ITIL certifications in Australia. Are they really worth giving time and money, specially if we plan for ITIL expert level (completing 5 papers atleast).

From SEEK, I dont get such requirement for this ITIL. So could it be possible that it might gain popularity in future ? What is the current demand for ITIL?

I have some time before setting foot in the dream land. So probably I have awaken much earlier  and looking at the possibility of extending job prospects by doing some valuable certifications (considering the current market).

Thanks to let me know your valuable thoughts, specially people who are already there.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

perfect stranger said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just want to know what is the worth of ITIL certifications in Australia. Are they really worth giving time and money, specially if we plan for ITIL expert level (completing 5 papers atleast).
> 
> ...


I am currently onto it as well, 2 exams remaining, i would love to get the answer to your question as well, probably someone who is already in australia for someone from the same field can shed some light on this.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/569522-itil-expereince.html


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks mainak and indifference for your replies. I have 4 more to go to get expert. So thats why couldnt decide whether to go for it or not. The thing that is stopping is going through the job description and seeing they require only V3 foundation mostly even for Service delivery manager and probably working as a Service delivery job title as well. In case even if I get to expert level, I havnt worked with title service manager, but responsibilities wise I have done.

So lots of ifs and buts here to decide. Good to see you are going to expert level. Probably expert level can get on contract consultant or teaching role easily. But market wise, it is really hard to predict, whether this ITIL thing will pick up in OZ or not.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

man i would say dont get so specialized in 1 field

because you dont know how australian market is. I am security expert and i postponed my CISSP just because I am not sure if there are a lot of opportunities.

If you get so specialized in 1 field i am afraid the HR ladies in ausie will not consider your cv for another field of job (if you apply)

Having various certifications from different (but close) is the best thing to do IMHO

Like entry level ITIL + entry level Microsoft or Cisco etc....


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> man i would say dont get so specialized in 1 field
> 
> because you dont know how australian market is. I am security expert and i postponed my CISSP just because I am not sure if there are a lot of opportunities.
> 
> ...


Yes liked your point. Because we really dont know what field we end up doing.

So probably ITIL (Foundation+Intermediate only) + ISTQB (Some basic and advanced) would also be good. 

Other option could be doing til master in 1 field, but not showing all the certifications that are not relating to job. Say if we apply for Projec Co-ordinator / lead job, its only best to show only PMP and to not to show any ITIL ones (unless the role demands so). Thats only my point of view.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

Whats your opinion about 6 sigma and cobit?


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

indiference said:


> Whats your opinion about 6 sigma and cobit?


6 sigma til green belt would be fine I guess, but black belt require actual project evidence of implementation. Same about COBIT, mainly either PMP / COBIT / PRINCE should do because all covering the project methodologies.

What I infer from opinions from forum members is to have some basic level certifications focusing on different jobs / role / target areas, but we can have some advanced level once we are already working in that particular area in OZ. Also thing is most jobs say certifications good to have or even they ask some basic level certification.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

I am having 12 years of experience, currently working as IT operations head, got the following certification:

MCSE
MCITP
CCNA
ITIL foundation
ITIL OSA, SOA, RCV
PMP ( training only with completion certificate)
Systimax design and engineer
ILM leadership
JBoss administration
Hyper V ( microsoft training, no exam)
Some short course of management.

I am currently leading the iso27001 project on behalf of my company as well, which is expected to complete end of this month, additionally have a lot of expereince in infrastructure projects as well esp designing structured cabling, sizing servers, storages, virtualization etc....

As you are in australia, whats your recommendation on what should i go for in terms of certifications prior to making the move, i am planning to visit aus in a month or two and will make the final move somewhere mid of next year.

And suggestions or comments will be highly appreciated.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

Another question that popped in my mind is that having a diversity of basic certifications might not add much value in terms of getting screened if you really havent worked in those domains. You might be over qualified if you master in one domain but that can always be dealt with by removing the advance ones but trying to be a jack of all without experience might just land you with an entry level job( that too if you are lucky).


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

indiference said:


> Another question that popped in my mind is that having a diversity of basic certifications might not add much value in terms of getting screened if you really havent worked in those domains. You might be over qualified if you master in one domain but that can always be dealt with by removing the advance ones but trying to be a jack of all without experience might just land you with an entry level job( that too if you are lucky).


We have to be jack of all but with experience. Probably we should not target and limit our opportunities by focusing on one target job. Say you have done 10 years and worked in A, B, C . Probably most of experience is in C and you like it, but if you get a job on A or B, go for it even you have little less experience in that. Typical example would be obviously IT guy wont do a banking job, but a developer can do test automation (again coding involved which he is experienced in) and project management professional can be involved in change management.
Lets see how it goes for all of us.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

perfect stranger said:


> We have to be jack of all but with experience. Probably we should not target and limit our opportunities by focusing on one target job. Say you have done 10 years and worked in A, B, C . Probably most of experience is in C and you like it, but if you get a job on A or B, go for it even you have little less experience in that. Typical example would be obviously IT guy wont do a banking job, but a developer can do test automation (again coding involved which he is experienced in) and project management professional can be involved in change management. Lets see how it goes for all of us.


Agreed, makes sense.


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

The foundation certification seems requested in the majority of IT Jobs

In my opinion, price and effort to get it are worth

I am preparing it at the moment, indeed


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

What about SRCUM? anyone going for it?


----------

